

Show HN: Tradechase - a stockmarket-based social gaming startup - Major_Grooves
http://www.tradechase.com

======
Major_Grooves
Not my startup (unfortunately) but my friend just launched his company that he
has been working on for a couple of years: www.tradechase.com

It's like a stock-market simulator, but you play short games against each
other - like trying to make the most money in 30min with £100,000.

They have a UK Gambling licence so you can place bets on each game (no US
gamblers allowed I'm afraid - I think you can play non-cash games).

I think it's a pretty damn cool product - I gave them lots of feedback in the
early days so I'd love to hear what the HN crowd thinks now that they are
launched.

------
Major_Grooves
also - not sure if this is too promotional for HN, but I have a link where you
get £5 or £10 bonus money when you sign up and during September they are
matching deposits up to £100 (although I'm not certain on the exact T&Cs on
this): <http://www.tradechase.com/coupon?code=erlybrd8>

I'm told I'm the only one with such a invite link so far...

